# WCF Import v. Domestic 11/5-6/11



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

This is not to become a flame war, just wondering if anyone else went last weekend. It was the World Cup Finals Import Vs Domestics at Maryland International Raceway.
Got babysitters for the babies and the wife and I enjoyed the end of the drag racing season!

Here's a video from the sponsor of some of the events





I really didn't get any good pictures or videos myself, but it was a good time


----------

